# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] switch gigabit

## mikemtb

ζητειται καινουργιο η μεταχειρισμενο  switch gigabit χαμηλης καταναλωσης 5-8 πορτες, με προτιμηταια θερμοκρασια λειτουργιας ανω των 40. 

   	για παραδειγμα, εχω δει ενα  trendnet teg-s50g v4  που εχει μεγιστη καταναλωση 3,7w στα 5 βολτ 
   	οποιαδηποτε προταση δεκτη.

----------

